# ACE army cadet exchange



## Wo. Archer (17 May 2005)

Hi everybody ! This summer of 2005, I'm chosen to go on ACE....army cadet exchange..... I know it is for 3 weeks but i don't know more than that... I don't know between Sweden, Austria, South Korea, Italy or Netherland which country I'll visit. I know this is a cultural visit. Do I'll visit all of them or just one ! When I'll know....there at Connaught ?......If someone of you went on Ace  before please help me....
                    Thank you very much !

p.s.... my choice were Austria, Sweden and Netherlands.



     A french that have a lot of difficulty to write in English...but thanks god....i understand !  ;D

                            MWo.Archer from Nb !


----------



## Saorse (17 May 2005)

Hey, G!!!! 

While I can't say much on how the exchange would be, I think it's wonderful that you applied for it! Would be great, no doubt I believe, wherever you go!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (19 May 2005)

Congratulations!  I did an ACE exchange to Denmark in 2003, I was told that I was going to Denmark when my exchange OC contacted me by phone.  The exchange is likely not entirely cultural, it varies with exchange.  On my exchange we did training with the military in our country as well as some cultural visits .... it was about an equal balance, but other exchanges I talked to had different ratios.  All exchanges are hosted at Connaught ACNSTC, so you will send a few days there before and after your exchange.

The unique opportunity with ACE exchanges is that they're part of the "Army Cadet Exchange" program, so you will train and be with participants from many other ACE participating countries.  I had representatives from Canada, the US, Britain, Denmark, Sweden, Finland, and Germany.  I still talk to some of these people today.

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to send me a PM.


----------



## guitar_pulsation (23 May 2005)

Hi!

  My name is WO Leah Carrier. I am from British Columbia and I have also been selected for ACE 2005. I am very excited! But yes, nice to find someone else who is going. If you want to contact me, my e-mail is your_knickers_in_a_knot@hotmail.com. I can try to type French if you need me to,

Leah


----------



## army_gurl_74 (23 May 2005)

One of my sgts was selected for ACE Austria. You might meet him this summer.


----------



## Burrows (23 May 2005)

MWO is all caps... Not MWo or Mwo.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 May 2005)

i have one WO from my corp that is going on ACE. he told me that he may be going to Sweden. he was just wondering if it is 2-3 cadets per province or country for each country to go to.


----------



## guitar_pulsation (31 May 2005)

I got Italy. Did you find out your country yet?


----------



## pater-marce (3 Jun 2005)

Hi everybvody!
I was selected for a stay in Great Britain.  ;D Normally the responsible persons of your army, meaning the person who informed you, will give you all the relevant infromation. 
Man, I'm so glad to participate in this programme. We are the chosen ones! Maybe I'll meet some of you in UK.
Greetz
Pater-Marce. 
Ps.: If u also go to UK plz send me a pm!


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i have one WO from my corp that is going on ACE. he told me that he may be going to Sweden. he was just wondering if it is 2-3 cadets per province or country for each country to go to.



i just found outthat the WO in my corp is going to Austria.


----------



## pater-marce (5 Jun 2005)

Really Nice Hutch!
I come from Austria and its one of the most beautiful countries with some awesome mountains.  : U will certainly meet Oberstleutnant Kurt Rosinger. He is a really cool guy!
Cya!
Pater-Marce


----------



## Sgt. Hutchison (11 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i have one WO from my corp that is going on ACE. he told me that he may be going to Sweden. he was just wondering if it is 2-3 cadets per province or country for each country to go to.



The number of cadets that go are decided by region the larger the region the more cadets are sent from your area.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (16 Jun 2005)

Sgt. Hutchison said:
			
		

> The number of cadets that go are decided by region the larger the region the more cadets are sent from your area.



To expand and clarify, each region is allowed a certain number of cadets, and then each area within each region is in turn allowed to send a certain number. for example for para Central region get to send 15 cadets, and then WOA gets to send 5 of those 15.

Regards,


----------



## Buschgirl427 (5 Jun 2007)

Going on ACE Australia for 2007. I'm really excited. I have no clue what to excpect on this exchange, but I hear that Australians have a good relationship with the Canadian military.


----------

